# Tipp angeln in der Dominikanischen Republik



## melis (16. Januar 2007)

Kann mir jemand Tipps geben wie, womit und was man in der Dominikanischen Republik angeln kann? Außer ein Boot zu chartern und Big Game zu machen. Ich denke dabei an Spinfischen oder Brandungsangeln usw.
Ich fahre dort in den Urlaub und für gewöhnlich mache ich es so:
Ich liege etwas außerhalb von den ganzen Touristenmaßen und habe eine kräftige Tele ala Brandungrute ausgeworfen. Oder ich lege sie an einer Felswand ab. 
Nur geht dies nicht überall. Manchmal sind andere Methoden gefragt, wegen der Landschaft usw. 
vielleicht war schon mal jemand dort und kann berichten.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tipp angeln in der Dominikanischen Republik*



melis schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand Tipps geben wie, womit und was man in der Dominikanischen Republik angeln kann? Außer ein Boot zu chartern und Big Game zu machen. Ich denke dabei an Spinfischen oder Brandungsangeln usw.
> Ich fahre dort in den Urlaub und für gewöhnlich mache ich es so:
> Ich liege etwas außerhalb von den ganzen Touristenmaßen und habe eine kräftige Tele ala Brandungrute ausgeworfen. Oder ich lege sie an einer Felswand ab.
> Nur geht dies nicht überall. Manchmal sind andere Methoden gefragt, wegen der Landschaft usw.
> vielleicht war schon mal jemand dort und kann berichten.




Da die Dominikanische Republik eine recht große Insel ( samt Nachbarland ) ist,wäre es interessant zu wissen wo Du hin fliegst.

Der  STF  :g


----------



## melis (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tipp angeln in der Dominikanischen Republik*

Boca Chica, liegt ein paar Kilometer westlich der Hauptstadt.


----------



## melis (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tipp angeln in der Dominikanischen Republik*

Gibt es niemanden?


----------



## Lörch (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tipp angeln in der Dominikanischen Republik*

ich gehe diese Jahr nach Costa Rica um im Weltbesten Tarpongewässer am Rio Colorado zu Fischen. Die Karibik ist ein hervorragendes und wenn man es privat macht auch günstiges Angelrevier. Jackfish, Dorado und Baracuda fängt man immer. Lörch


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tipp angeln in der Dominikanischen Republik*



melis schrieb:


> Gibt es niemanden?



Selbst kenn ich die Ecke dort nicht,habe hier aber ´nen
feinen Link gefunden.

Ansonsten schau mal in der Rubrik Big Game nach,vielleicht gibt´s da was für Dich.

Leider ist selbst beim BGFC Deutschland kein Bericht über 
dein Reiseziel.

Der  STF  :g


----------



## Timmy4903 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tipp angeln in der Dominikanischen Republik*

Hi, ich war letztes Jahr in der Dom Rep und auch in der Ecke Boca Chica unterwegs! Die Gegend da unten ist teils felsig teils sandig! Ich selbst bin mit nem Kutter zum Big Game rausgefahren...

Spinn- oder Brandungsangel kann aber nicht verkehrt sein, da sofort ab Uferbereich Fische vorkommen. Zu Bestimmungen oder sonstigen Sachen kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen! Aber für ne Buddel Rum solltest Du da unten tatkräftige Unterstützung bekommen. Eventuell wird der mit Rum gefragte Dominikaner gleich mitkommen und noch so 10-20 Leute mitnehmen...man kann gar nicht so schnell schauen wie man in einer Spontanparty mit Rum, Weiber und Gesang steckt...:m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tipp angeln in der Dominikanischen Republik*

mein sitzkiepenzerstöhrer war schon 2x in der dom rep.er hat eine einfache telerute und ein par pilken-60gr lose haken gr.2 mitgenommen.dann ist er zu einem einheimischen fischer gegangen hat gesagt 5 dollar eine ausfahrt?der fischer war einverstanden und sie haben beide mit naturköder gefischt.der erfolg war mäßig dann hat basti die pilker genommen und ab ging die post.er sollte jedesmal mit rausfahren um fische zu fangen sogar ohne bezahlung.da der fischer sehr viel von dem fang an lokale verkauft hat.ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.seezungen gibt es dort auch aber nur auf sand.mfg.e.


----------



## melis (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tipp angeln in der Dominikanischen Republik*

Vielen Dank bis hier hin. Endlich rührt sich mal was.

Kann ich dich auch zum Land selbst was fragen. Wie sieht es mit der Kaufkraft aus? Lohnt es sich dort Sachen zu kaufen? z.B. Kleidung oder Sportkleidung, Angelsachen? Und wie teuer/billig sind normale alltags Sachen wie eine Flasche Cola, Obst oder Fleisch? Zigaretten usw. Wenn mir da jemand auch was zu sagen könntest wäre ich nochmal so dankbar.


----------



## melis (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tipp angeln in der Dominikanischen Republik*

@ Seeteufelfreund
Danke für den tollen Link


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tipp angeln in der Dominikanischen Republik*



melis schrieb:


> Vielen Dank bis hier hin. Endlich rührt sich mal was.
> 
> Kann ich dich auch zum Land selbst was fragen. Wie sieht es mit der Kaufkraft aus? Lohnt es sich dort Sachen zu kaufen? z.B. Kleidung oder Sportkleidung, Angelsachen? Und wie teuer/billig sind normale alltags Sachen wie eine Flasche Cola, Obst oder Fleisch? Zigaretten usw. Wenn mir da jemand auch was zu sagen könntest wäre ich nochmal so dankbar.



Willst Du dich dort selbst versorgen ????
Hast Du kein Hotel ????


Der  STF


----------



## melis (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tipp angeln in der Dominikanischen Republik*

Klar habe ich ein Hotel. All In. sogar. Dennoch interessiert es mich. Um die Kaufkraft/Preisniveau besser einschätzen zu können


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tipp angeln in der Dominikanischen Republik*



melis schrieb:


> Klar habe ich ein Hotel. All In. sogar. Dennoch interessiert es mich. Um die Kaufkraft/Preisniveau besser einschätzen zu können



Du fliegst in ein " dritte Welt Land " was viel Importiert aber wenig Exportiert.
Günstig ist dort das Gold,Rum,Zigarren....:vik:
Besser Du gehst für solche Sachen in staatliche Läden,wegen der Qualität.
Oder Du fragst im Hotel mal die Angestellten die haben meist ´nen guten Draht nach außen,auch im Hinblick aufs Angeln dort.

Der US-Dollar ist dort eigentlich die Währung Nr.1.


Noch Fragen ???  Nur zu !!!

Der  STF


----------



## singer (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tipp angeln in der Dominikanischen Republik*

Ist für dich auch ein anderer Teil der Karibik interessant? Man könnte ja auch von dem auf das schließen.


----------



## melis (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tipp angeln in der Dominikanischen Republik*

Selbstverständlich


----------



## Andre´ (2. März 2007)

*AW: Tipp angeln in der Dominikanischen Republik*

Hi Melis ! 

Bin ab 25 April in der Dom Rep (in La Romana, ist im Süden)
Hab schon diverse Versuche unternommen vorab ein Fischerboot zu mieten, aber leider erfolglos. Big Game Boote gibt es viele zu chartern, ist mir aber leider finanziell zu happig. Hab noch 2 Telefonnummern von ner Tauchstation und vom Hotelconcierge, bei denen ich es probiere; ansonsten wenn Du was näheres weist wäre es nett an mich weiterzugeben. 
Würde gerne auf Tarpon oder Bonefisch angeln, gibt es die überhaupt da ?
Wann wirst Du denn in der Sonne weilen ?:vik: 

Lg

Andre`


----------



## melis (2. März 2007)

*AW: Tipp angeln in der Dominikanischen Republik*

Du das kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, ob es die Fische da gibt. Es müsste die dort geben. So weit ich bisher weiß. Hier sind schon ein paar Links vorhanden, wo du bestimmt einen Ansprechpartner findest der dir 100%ig sagen kann was Sache ist.
Ich war schon da. Knackig braun natürlich. Überall wo wir waren große und teure Charterboote zu sehen. Meist 300 Dollar pro Person. Im voraus brauchst du nichts zu buchen. Es werden genügend da sein. Wenn du nicht so viel Geld ausgeben willst. Gibt es noch ein paar kleine Boote mit denen du rausfahren kannst. Das sind meist Holzruderboote mit Verdeck und Motor. Diese habe schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel und sehen nicht gerade unsinkbar aus. Rustikal. So mein Eindruck. Land und Leute sind halt ziemlich arm. Vom Hotel aus solltest du nichts buchen. Reine Abzocke, ist mehr was für Leute die das Angeln mal ausprobieren wollen. Nichts für uns Profis, mehr was für echte Touristen.
Sollte dich das nicht abschrecken, versuch möglichst eine Tour früh morgens zu erwischen. Was nachmittags ausläuft kommt mittags mit leeren Händen zurück. Da lohnt sich das frühe aufstehen. Der Spaß kann aber auch schnell 75 Dollar kosten. Zwei drei oder manchmal vier Personen sind pflicht, egal was für eine Preisklasse. Falls du dein Angelequipment nicht mitnimmst, achte darauf das auch jeder an Board eine eigene Rute hat. Es können manchmal 6 Personen bei 4 Ruten vorkommen. Das Brandungsangeln ist wenig erfolgversprechend. Wenn du Spaß hast zu angeln auch ohne große Chancen etwas zu fangen, so wie ich. Hauptsache die Stöcken werden nass. Musst du nur eine geeigneten Ort finden. Das wird nicht leicht, denn meistens sind die Strände ziemlich voll. Die Amis gehen meistens, aber die Argentinier sind teilweise wie Engländer. Nur nicht ganz so viele. Es wird sehr viel getrunken. Vitamina heißt das Zeug echter Rum. Daraus wird Mamamuana gemacht. Rum, Honig, Wein alles zu gleichen Teilen vermischt. Schmeck auch. Nimm lieber den teureren Rum der kostet etwa 210 Peso für 0,7l. 
Du musst eine Touristenkarte kaufen, ein Tipp kauf die am Ort und nicht am Flughafen. In Düsseldorf hat die 15 Euro gekostet, am ort 10 Dollar. So lässt sich etwas Sparen.
Die Dominikaner angeln mit einer starken monofilen Schnur 
an der sind zwei bis drei Haken montiert.
Die Schnur ist auf einer großen Spule, ähnlich einer Rolle für 
Drachenschnur, gewickelt. Geangelt wird dann ohne Rute mit der Hand. Köder sind Garnelen oder Tintenfischstücke. Die kannst du mit etwas Überredungskunst($) beim Küchenpersonal deines Hotels bekommen. 
Ach noch etwas. Falls du dich fragst ob dies oder das erlaubt ist. Im Zweifel ja. Du kannst dort praktisch alles machen(ausser mit Drogen). Regeln oder Gesetze sind dort gänzlich unbekannt. 
Falls du noch Fragen hast.


----------



## Andre´ (5. März 2007)

*AW: Tipp angeln in der Dominikanischen Republik*

Hi Melis !

Danke für die Info`s. Werd mich mal an die Einheimischen Fischer halten, da hab ich bis jetzt jedesmal gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Bin ausserdem nicht so anspruchsvoll und freu mich über alle positiven Fang Erlebnisse !

Lg und Danke nochmal 

Andre´

Ach ja wenn jemand ne Kontaktadresse hätte würd ich mich freuen wie Sau|bla: !


----------



## Gummiadler (26. Februar 2020)

Moinsen!

Der Threat hier is zwar schon e bissje angestaubt... aber gibt es vielleicht jemand unter euch, der Info's zum Angeln in der Dom Rep hat?

Darf man da einfach so losangeln (z.B.: vom Strand auf vorgelagerten Riffen) benötigt man irgendwelche Lizenzen?

Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich noch nicht weiter das Internet durchsucht habe.


----------



## Innos (26. Februar 2020)

Hi!

War vor 3 Jahren dort und habe nach dem dritten Wurf meine Rute zerlegt, kann also nichts übers Angeln/Fangen sagen  aber soweit ich mich erinnern kann brauchte man fürs Meer keine Lizenz.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (26. Februar 2020)




----------



## Bastardmakrele (26. Februar 2020)

Guter Mann, hat ne ganze Serie von Videos über das Uferangeln in der Dom Rep. und auch so sehr hilfsbereit bei Anfragen...


----------

